# Nikon Z6 vs Nikon Z7: Máy ảnh nào ngon hơn?



## thuhien (5 Tháng năm 2021)

Nikon Z6 và Z7 khi đặt cạnh nhau thì máy ảnh nào tốt hơn và đâu là lựa chọn phù hợp nhất với bạn? Cùng chúng tôi tìm câu trả lời ở nội dung bài so sanh sau bạn nhé!

*Điểm chung giữa Nikon Z6 với Z7:*

Trước khi xem xét sự khác biệt giữa máy ảnh Nikon Z6 so với Z7, chúng ta phải thừa nhận rằng có rất nhiều tính năng và thông số kỹ thuật giống hệt nhau giữa hai máy ảnh.

Đầu tiên, chúng có cùng một ngàm ống kính (ngàm Z mới của Nikon) và cùng một bộ xử lý (EXPEED 6). Cả kính ngắm điện tử và màn hình LCD cảm ứng nghiêng 3.2 ”đều giống nhau giữa hai thân máy.

Chúng cũng có cùng tính năng ổn định hình ảnh cảm biến-Shift 5 trục, khe cắm thẻ XQD đơn, cơ chế màn trập và sử dụng cùng một loại pin. Cả hai máy ảnh còn có cùng kích thước và trọng lượng và đều có khả năng chống chịu thời tiết.







*Điểm khác biệt giữa Nikon Z6 với Z7:

Độ phân giải cảm biến

Nikon Z6* có độ phân giải 24,5MP và bộ lọc thông thấp, trong khi máy ảnh Nikon Z7 có độ phân giải gần như gấp đôi ở 45,7 megapixel và không có bộ lọc AA để tăng độ sắc nét và hiển thị chi tiết.
*
Độ nhạy ISO*
Số megapixel thấp hơn cho phép Z6 có các giá trị ISO cao hơn, bắt đầu từ 100 và lên đến 51200. Ngoài ra còn có các giá trị ISO 50 và ISO 204800 mở rộng.

Z7 bắt đầu từ cơ sở gốc là 64 và tăng lên 25600. Giá trị mở rộng giảm xuống ISO 32 và lên đến ISO 102400.

*Điểm lấy nét tự động
*
Hai máy ảnh Nikon có hệ thống lấy nét tự động kết hợp với các điểm lấy nét theo pha và độ tương phản bao phủ 90% bề mặt của cảm biến. Nikon Z6 có 273 điểm lấy nét theo pha trong khi Z7 có 493 điểm.

Cả hai sản phẩm đều bao gồm nhiều cài đặt khác nhau để kiểm soát vùng lấy nét ngoài tốc độ và khả năng phản ứng của hiệu suất theo dõi. Tính năng nhận diện khuôn mặt cũng có sẵn cho video và ảnh tĩnh.





*
Tốc độ chụp liên tục
*
Cả hai* máy ảnh Nikon* này đều được trang bị tốc độ chụp liên tục tuyệt vời – Z7 đạt tốc độ 9 khung hình/giây trong khi Z6 vượt trội hơn với 12 khung hình/giây đáng nể.

Một lần nữa, hầu hết các nhiếp ảnh gia sẽ không nhận thấy sự khác biệt về hiệu suất ở đây, nhưng nếu bạn là một nhiếp ảnh gia thể thao hoặc động vật hoang dã, thì 3 khung hình/giây bổ sung đó có thể tạo ra một thế giới khác biệt.
*
Khả năng quay video
*
Z6 và Z7 có thể quay 4K lên đến 30p. Sự khác biệt chính liên quan đến chất lượng là Z6 có thể ghi lại với khả năng đọc pixel đầy đủ bằng cách sử dụng toàn bộ chiều rộng của cảm biến (không cắt).

*Nikon Z7* cũng có thể ghi hình mà không cần cắt cảm biến nhưng nó sử dụng phương pháp bỏ qua dòng nên chất lượng thấp hơn (nhiều răng cưa và kém sắc nét hơn). Nếu bạn muốn có chất lượng tốt hơn với Z7, bạn cần sử dụng chế độ cắt DX.
*
Tuổi thọ pin
*
Z6 ngốn điện hơn một chút với đánh giá 310 bức ảnh mỗi lần sạc. Z7 làm tốt hơn một chút với 330 bức ảnh.

Bạn cũng có thể sử dụng các loại EN-EL15a / EN-EL15 cũ hơn nhưng Nikon tuyên bố rằng tuổi thọ pin ngắn hơn so với loại 15B.

Cả hai máy ảnh đều có thể được sạc qua USB và đi kèm với bộ sạc pin chuyên dụng
*
Giá cả
*
Một trong những điểm khác biệt chính giữa hai máy ảnh: như bạn có thể mong đợi, Z6 rẻ hơn và sẽ có sẵn với giá bán lẻ $ 2000 / £ 2099 / € 2399.

Z7 đắt hơn ở mức $ 3400 / £ 3400 / € 3900.

*Tiểu kết*

Z7 có độ phân giải cảm biến lớn hơn, mang lại chất lượng hình ảnh tốt hơn. Điều này làm cho nó trở thành một lựa chọn tốt hơn cho các nhiếp ảnh gia phong cảnh và chân dung muốn có chi tiết tuyệt vời và khả năng tạo ra các bản in lớn.

Tuy nhiên, nếu video hoặc tốc độ chụp liên tục cao là mối quan quan tâm hàng đầu của bạn thì Z6 rõ ràng là lựa chọn tốt hơn với khả năng chụp liên tục 12 khung hình/giây và video toàn khung hình.

Nguồn: https:/kpnet.vn/so-sanh-2-chiec-may-anh-nha-nikon-z6-va-z7.html


----------

